# New Kobo



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/jacketcopy/2011/05/kobo-announces-new-e-reader.html

Pearl e-ink and an "infrared" touch screen . . . .pre-order for $129 -- http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_kobotouch.

And they're earlier model is still $99.

Oh, and it comes in colors! 

For people who prefer a touch screen, this might be a good value option.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Looks good. Definitely going to give Sony a run for their money. Now I'm curious what Nook will come up with.*


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Since when has Sony really played any role in this market? They may have released a series of eReaders but they have virtually no market share or relevance, which is quite surprising, actually.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Guido Henkel said:


> Since when has Sony really played any role in this market? They may have released a series of eReaders but they have virtually no market share or relevance, which is quite surprising, actually.


It's a shame, too, because they're good readers. They came out with this touch technology months before B&N or Kobo. I think price is an issue, though. And that Sony Reader software, which was really bad before (but is much better now) and the store, which is just painful to navigate. But the readers themselves have some great features, I love my 300 Pocket Reader, much more than my Nook.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree, hardware-wise Sony led the way. Software-wise there have been a lot of issues and still seem to be.

It amazes me how Sony has so brutally dropped the ball on some of these gizmos. I mean, they let Apple take away the entire mobile music market from them after they ruled it with the Walkman etc. Sometimes they seem to have the technology but not the vision that is necessary to see it through.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Guido Henkel said:


> I agree, hardware-wise Sony led the way. Software-wise there have been a lot of issues and still seem to be.
> 
> It amazes me how Sony has so brutally dropped the ball on some of these gizmos. I mean, they let Apple take away the entire mobile music market from them after they ruled it with the Walkman etc. Sometimes they seem to have the technology but not the vision that is necessary to see it through.


I think its partially lack of vision, but also a bit of stubbornness on their part as well. (How long did they try to push Betamax?)


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*It is a shame Sony doesn't do a better job of marketing & keeping supplies on hand. Other than that I am satisfied with my Sony 350. Great little reader, I take it everywhere with me. Can it be improved? Yes. Fonts are the biggest issue for me & I think I like the collections in Kindle better, but it could be I'm doing something wrong, because I'd like to get them off the main menu once I read the books..*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pomtroll said:


> *It is a shame Sony doesn't do a better job of marketing & keeping supplies on hand. Other than that I am satisfied with my Sony 350. Great little reader, I take it everywhere with me. Can it be improved? Yes. Fonts are the biggest issue for me & I think I like the collections in Kindle better, but it could be I'm doing something wrong, because I'd like to get them off the main menu once I read the books..*


You can delete books once they're read on the Sony - not sure how on the 350 but if you can do it on the 300 (I have one) I'm sure you can on the 350. I actually prefer the Sony collections, especially since you can tag books in Calibre and move them to the Sony and they'll automatically go into collections. Plus you can do it in the Sony software on the computer, much faster and easier than using the Kindle keyboard. (At least for me.)


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

Meemo said:


> You can delete books once they're read on the Sony - not sure how on the 350 but if you can do it on the 300 (I have one) I'm sure you can on the 350. I actually prefer the Sony collections, especially since you can tag books in Calibre and move them to the Sony and they'll automatically go into collections. Plus you can do it in the Sony software on the computer, much faster and easier than using the Kindle keyboard. (At least for me.)


*
I know we are off topic...sorry.  I know how to delete books off the main menu, but will that remove them from my collections too? I keep all my books on Calibre & or Sony Reader Library so if that happened I could re-download. I just want the books off the main menu after I move them to a collection.*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pomtroll said:


> *
> I know we are off topic...sorry.  I know how to delete books off the main menu, but will that remove them from my collections too? I keep all my books on Calibre & or Sony Reader Library so if that happened I could re-download. I just want the books off the main menu after I move them to a collection.*


Since I've got the 300 even if I try playing with it the steps might not be the same - when I delete a book it's gone from the collection and the main menu on the 300, but maybe I'm not understanding what you're trying to do. You might try asking in the Sony area on the mobileread forum, though - or even on http://sonyreaderboards.com.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*That's what happens to me too. I don't want it gone from the collections. I want it off the main menu so my main menu is not cluttered with books I've read.. *


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pomtroll said:


> *That's what happens to me too. I don't want it gone from the collections. I want it off the main menu so my main menu is not cluttered with books I've read.. *


Oh...we're looking for different things then - when I've read a book I want it off the reader completely - I have too many books as it is!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought a Kobo Touch. I think it's quite a nice little device. My K3 is still my favorite child but I have affection for my Kobo too. And my Nook Color. And my Sony 350...


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

I really enjoy the Kobo, I got to mess around with it at the BEA convention in NYC and it has certainly planted the idea that I need one in my head.


----------

